# The New Sea Dweller Deep Sea



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

well i was looking around Roleys site and saw the new sea dweller and i must say its awesome but as yet no prices but its a hell of a dive watch down to 1,220m (4,000ft) and domed crystal new bracelet lock and titanium case back.

i wonder when they will be taking orders?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think its fantastic!

Much has been made of the engraving on the inner ring, but Im betting it doesnt look as pronounced in the real world.....

John might know when order books are open, hes rather attracted to it...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Interesting, I saw the Sea-Dweller Deepsea 3900m and was not impressed, looked too cheap almost plastic like or too glossy somehow, just not the classic look. Marketing has to do something to continue the line, change is good I suppose. To me this one looks too streamline, more like jewelery and not its tool watch heritage, I think!


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Also not a fan, they've taken the classic Oyster case, feed it too many steriods & then added way too much writing on the rehaut & dial - just about anywhere there was some free space. To me they've taken a classic & destroyed it. Of course this is all IMHO.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

VinceR said:


> Also not a fan, they've taken the classic Oyster case, feed it too many steriods & then added way too much writing on the rehaut & dial - just about anywhere there was some free space. To me they've taken a classic & destroyed it. Of course this is all IMHO.


Totally agree Vince. As the old adage says: "If it aint broke, don't fix it"

Mark


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Intially wasn't to sure, but since seeing the first pics from Basel world I'm becoming more & more interested in seeing the DS in the flesh :blink: the only thing that's putting me off at the moment is I'm currently about Â£4k short


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Bloody baaad compared to SD

RRP Â£4750

My AD expecting first in Sept.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

They are about already as I've seen the odd one being posted on other forums, might have to take a trip to St James Sq soon :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that is an astonishingly good looking watch

didnt you post a pic a while back phil?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Imo overpriced and engraved chapter looks  :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> that is an astonishingly good looking watch
> 
> didnt you post a pic a while back phil?


Yes many including the bracelet, which I have to say for Rolex is a work of art :notworthy:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

A couple of the bracelet, including the new Glidelock clasp which allows for fine adjustments to the bracelet length


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

this watch actually looks like its worth the money......it looks awesome


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah it probably is, sadly I need to keep flipping burgers for another couple of year before I can afford it


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea your not alone either.

The clasp looks like a work of art on its own


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I like it - it would be easy for Rolex to play it safe and turn out the 'classic' designs without any risk and they'd sell bucketloads. With this they've stuck their neck out a bit and created something traditional, yet original.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

I think it's a shame they don't keep the "classic" models going alongside the new "bling" versions - can't see that it would affect their sales, you either want the original one or the newbie, either way they'd sell by the truck-load as usual.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The bracelet clasp is same as the new GMT's, mine has a fine ajustment without ratchet set up, a vast improvement on the old Sub bracelet.

I have my name down for one, my local AD said to expect about a 12 months wait and Â£4800 if they get any. They couldn't order one for me only wait and see when they get them. I'm surprised some have them already.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

I like the design but could do without the rehaut writing... I also like the classics but I do find the classic SD a little top heavy.

However, the classic design Sub/SD has been going for 40 odd years so it's not really surprising that they decided to update things a bit. If they didn't, they'd probably be accused of being staid and boring and their market share would no doubt reduce over time.

As we know, WIS aren't Rolex's main market  so I will forgive them for moving things on! 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I was in the New Bond St WoS today, they reckon the new Sea-Dweller will start trickling into the stores from October and they will not be selling them at a premium.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> I was in the New Bond St WoS today, they reckon the new Sea-Dweller will start trickling into the stores from October and they will not be selling them at a premium.


Don't think an official Rolex AD is allowed to sell for over list price.


----------

